# Clutch not fully disengaging after 3 runs



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

The local drag racing track just opened up a few weeks ago. I have had my 2005 GTO for 2 years now but never took it to the track. Well, I went, did 3 runs, 13.1, 13.2 and 13.3. I have the Diablo tune on it, cats eliminated and Gibson mufflers. Stock everything else, including air filter and box. It came off the line strong and predictable too.

After that last run though, I noticed it very hard to get it into gear without really pressing hard on the clutch pedal to get it too barely disengage enough to shift. I guess time for a new clutch set, but does this 6 speed have any adjustment to maybe make it last a bit longer. It doesn't slip any, just the above problem. 

I have looked around and found different stages of packages, 1, 2, 3 and up to 5, and all seeming to be between $300.00 to around $450.00 without the flywheel, which I don't need. I still want street driveability as I will rarely be going back to the strip, but might on occasion. Is there a package that any of you have used that fits what I am looking for, probably stage 2 or 3, that you are happy with? And maybe a better price?

Thanks for any advice.

Russ

I have this in the drivetrain section too, but thought I would try here too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Swap out the fluid in the master cyl and bleed out the clutch system.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

you think it might have boiled or leaked...just curious as to why you would advise that.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Our clutch system is self adjusting. It's hydraulic just like your brakes. As it wears the lines just fill with more fluid to keep everything the same. It does sound like your fluid either boiled or has air in the system. A good flush and bleeding will help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Swap out the fluid in the master cyl and bleed out the clutch system.





svede1212 said:


> Our clutch system is self adjusting. It's hydraulic just like your brakes. As it wears the lines just fill with more fluid to keep everything the same. It does sound like your fluid either boiled or has air in the system. A good flush and bleeding will help.


:agree
Our clutch systems are known to get clutch dust into the system via the slave also.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Disc gone, flywheel pads pretty shot too...a preplacement clutch on the way along with the 4 pads on the flywheel....very abused clutch.

Thanks


----------

